# Starting a Pastry Shop



## wateedy (Oct 17, 2008)

I am in the process of starting a Pastry chain in Cairo - Egypt and I am looking for some guidance in different areas. The chain will be positioned as an upscale pastry (Upscale for Egypt of Course !!) that focuses initially on three products - cakes, gateau, and cookies. The plan is to have 4 - 5 stores over the coming two years

As a first step, I need to hire a professional pastry chef with strong track record to support in different areas including Menu development, Establishing operations and Managing operations

I am specifically looking for a chef with the following criteria:
At least 3 - 4 years of experience as Assistant chef with a strong pastry brand (Preferably in France)
Willingness to move to Cairo for an interesting package
Strong track record in operations and creative menu development
I need some guidance on the best way to approach hiring the chef (any specific websites, head hunters, on site visits to pastires ... etc). Any thoughts or general guidance is also highly appreciated


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, my friend, fear that you are shouting into a hurricane. There are, indeed, people as you suggest; however, these are pastry super stars who can write their own tickets and go where they please and do as they please. Such a person, I think, would be difficult to snag. 
Perhaps it would be easier to find someone already in Egypt with the necessary experience? 
Try San Francisco Baking Institute | Pastry Chef | Baking School | Pastry School | Bread | Pastry | Education |. There are some local bakery consultants who have done such a thing as your thinking, and this website might be able to connect you. However, convincing them to relocate is a different thing.


----------

